# Anxiety and IBS in school?



## ughhh

SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY: So i've been having a lot of digestion issues since over the Summer and when I first start school i thought it was just because i was switching eating habits and such from the summer but it has been really bad. At the beginning of the year towards the end of August my mom was having me take Metamucil but the only thing it did was prevent me from pooping for a while and gave me stomach pains. When school finally started it was horrible and I had to go the bathroom usually in the morning and afternoon but it was usually diarrhea. My stomach would hurt really bad before this and it'd start spazzing out. That continued for a while but eventually it got worse where i'd have to go before class and after class because my stomach kept making me feel like i had to go even if i got the bathroom and couldn't. At this point I told my doctor at my annual checkup and she had me start taking probiotics which helped for a short time and then stopped working. Right now it has gotten so bad that i have to go the bathroom multiple times in one period because my stomach gets so freaked out that i'm going to poop my pants. I try really hard not to think about it but i can't at all. If i have to go really bad but im at a point in my class where the teacher is talking for a while i get flushed and feel really hot. I also start shaking a bit and it feels extremely difficult to hold in and it's really scary. I've learned somewhat since the beginning of the year that if I go home early the problem stops, so i think it probably has to do with anxiety or something. A couple weeks ago I had a cheer competition about an hour away and fifteen minutes into the trip i started having a panic attack because i had to go and we were in the middle of a highway. The bus ended up having to stop just so i could go the bathroom and i cried a good amount. Overall it was incredibly embarrassing. In the past i couldn't convince my mother to take me to the doctor because she said she had similar problems and knew how to fix it. She mostly thought it was because of how i was eating even though i eat pretty normally. After having to go home before cheering last monday due to horrible stomach pains and me crying, they realized i need to see the doctor asap. I finally have an appointment for tuesday and my mom has put me on a really healthy diet. I have a competition on friday and it's over an hour away and im very scared the bus will have to stop again especially because we eat lunch right before we get on the bus. Hopefully my doctor can help because im tired of having to go the bathroom three times in a period and im scared it will eventually lead to me going in my pants. Does anyone know any ways I can keep myself from freaking out during school?? I've tried incredibly hard to not think about it and i cant do it. Also does anyone have any problems like this?? Im 16 YEARS OLD AND I FEEL TOO YOUNG FOR THIS TO BE HAPPENING TO ME. I DIDNT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LIKE THIS IN THE PAST VERY MUCH SO I DONT KNOW WHY IT'S HAPPENING. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Ruby44856

Hi there... I am so sad to hear about your condition, but I'm also glad to know that someone is having the same issues as I am. I'm 15 and I have been diagnosed with Anxiety and now IBS... Not a fun mix, as I'm sure you know. It's absolutely crippling and causes me so much stress I have trouble focusing on anything. Even Going out with friends is stressful, for fear my stomach will embarrass me... Know you're not alone.


----------



## AwhatRnextL

Hi. I know exactly how you feel. I'm 18 and I have a fear of going on far away without my parents because I'm scared my stomach is going to spaz. My moms a psychologist and she kept telling me that it was all anxiety and that I needed to calm down. I got really angry wheneevr she said that because I really believed there was a problem! Now that I look back I relise that yes- I do have a problem. I have IBS and it sucks so bad!!! But I also realized that my anxiety makes it worse. When I get anxious I have to poop a lot (sorry for the deets) and my stomach gets weaker. So you have to calm yourself down. You're not alone. I promise. It's good your going to the dr. Now that I have a gastro I feel a better sense of security. I hope you do great at your cheer competition!!! 
Ps- I think there are apps for iPhones that help you understand panick attacks better and distract you.


----------



## Antoinette98

I have the same problems usually mines occur whenever I'm nervous or anxious. I ask a teacher can I go to a library or another teacher class with few kids in it to do my work . But I'm sure your stomach acts up because you're thinking about it to much and then you start to panic which makes you nervous and then your stomach starts to go out of control. Try making a couple of close friends in your class and when you feel comfortable around them let them know your situation. And soon you will notice that your stomach doesn't flare up around them and if it happens to you wouldn't care . That's what I did and it works . I'm also in full time night school because I couldnt take it I let anxiety ruin my life and all my high school fun memories. I also have a hypnosis app for anxiety I usually listen to just to keep me calm and relaxed . Just try different things and mainly change your eating habits. I wish you the best of luck and if I find a solution for myself I will let you know .


----------



## DolfLikesHugs

Hi I am 16 and I just was diaganosed with IBS-A a couple of months ago I understand how crippling it can be. When your in class and you can concentrate because your to worried about your stomach acting up. I feel your pain and I understand how you feel like your too young that a what I though too but your not alone


----------



## Briana_Rae_

Hi there! I'm so sorry you feel this way. I was the same way. I wasn't formally diagnosed until this year. (I am 16 years old) However, I've been experiencing symptoms of IBS-A since about age 12. Trust me, I know exactly how you feel. To this day I still get anxiety about having an accident at school. I even got in trouble by my teacher for having a bottle of immodiums (Loperamide) in my bag in case I do indeed have an accident. I've noticed after "coming out" to my teachers restarting my illness has helped me a lot. My teachers understand I can't help it and I even have my own bathroom pass in most of my classes in case I feel sick. Whenever the physical symptoms like the sweating and the shaking arise, I find that taking long deep breaths and SIPPING water helps. Hugging water makes it feel more urgent for me, however, little sips seem to calm me down.

For school, if you're going so frequently, I reccomend Pepto-Bismol Chewables and/or Immodium. They have literally saved my behind while I am at school. You go poop, then take them and I have relief until the end of the day most times.

Hope I've helped and good luck!


----------



## Briana_Rae_

***regarding not restarting

**chugging not hugging


----------



## ccoleman

Talk to your teachers and school nurse they will understand.


----------



## jnetts

I understand exactly how you feel, I had the same problems. I play volleyball and it got to the point that I had to have a family member drive me to and from games just to be safe. My anxiety and IBS got so bad that I had to switch to homeschooling. The time I did spend in school, I learned that it makes things a lot easier when the teachers are aware of your situation, that way if you have to run out of class you won't get in trouble or have to explain yourself. I know there isn't anything any of us can say to ease your mind, but just don't forget that you're not alone in this.


----------



## Lovewinnie1

Wow when you were writing all of this, I was like omg this is me... I had that same problem when I was flushed in class and all sweaty and then I ran to the bathroom on the first day of school.... everyone heard me in the bathroom cuz the class was right across the hall and the class and bathroom main doors were wide open. Talk about the Most embarrassing thing ever!!! After that, I decided to make a lifestyle change and get rid of all the stress in my life by switching schools and quitting sports. Maybe try reducing and stress in any way possible. Also, I drink a ginger tea at night that helps me sooo much w my condition. I hope it gets better


----------



## yeah..

ughhh said:


> SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY: So i've been having a lot of digestion issues since over the Summer and when I first start school i thought it was just because i was switching eating habits and such from the summer but it has been really bad. At the beginning of the year towards the end of August my mom was having me take Metamucil but the only thing it did was prevent me from pooping for a while and gave me stomach pains. When school finally started it was horrible and I had to go the bathroom usually in the morning and afternoon but it was usually diarrhea. My stomach would hurt really bad before this and it'd start spazzing out. That continued for a while but eventually it got worse where i'd have to go before class and after class because my stomach kept making me feel like i had to go even if i got the bathroom and couldn't. At this point I told my doctor at my annual checkup and she had me start taking probiotics which helped for a short time and then stopped working. Right now it has gotten so bad that i have to go the bathroom multiple times in one period because my stomach gets so freaked out that i'm going to poop my pants. I try really hard not to think about it but i can't at all. If i have to go really bad but im at a point in my class where the teacher is talking for a while i get flushed and feel really hot. I also start shaking a bit and it feels extremely difficult to hold in and it's really scary. I've learned somewhat since the beginning of the year that if I go home early the problem stops, so i think it probably has to do with anxiety or something. A couple weeks ago I had a cheer competition about an hour away and fifteen minutes into the trip i started having a panic attack because i had to go and we were in the middle of a highway. The bus ended up having to stop just so i could go the bathroom and i cried a good amount. Overall it was incredibly embarrassing. In the past i couldn't convince my mother to take me to the doctor because she said she had similar problems and knew how to fix it. She mostly thought it was because of how i was eating even though i eat pretty normally. After having to go home before cheering last monday due to horrible stomach pains and me crying, they realized i need to see the doctor asap. I finally have an appointment for tuesday and my mom has put me on a really healthy diet. I have a competition on friday and it's over an hour away and im very scared the bus will have to stop again especially because we eat lunch right before we get on the bus. Hopefully my doctor can help because im tired of having to go the bathroom three times in a period and im scared it will eventually lead to me going in my pants. Does anyone know any ways I can keep myself from freaking out during school?? I've tried incredibly hard to not think about it and i cant do it. Also does anyone have any problems like this?? Im 16 YEARS OLD AND I FEEL TOO YOUNG FOR THIS TO BE HAPPENING TO ME. I DIDNT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LIKE THIS IN THE PAST VERY MUCH SO I DONT KNOW WHY IT'S HAPPENING. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## yeah..

literally same I’m also sixteen dealing with anxiety, depression, and ibs. It’s really hard for me to function in school, i can barley make it through the day just because school makes me anxious which like triggers my ibs. It’s so annoying and frustrating, but like now ig all my teachers will be i formed I’m not really sure I just know that the school nurse and my counselor currently know which is like kind of embarrassing lol I want to be homeschooled so I can figure out ways to handle my issues but… and i was drinking alcohol everyday because it helped with my anxiety but now I think it made my stomach problems worse i just don’t know what do. I’m a junior with basically two more years of hs and then college and I just just don’t think I would be able to handle that since Im struggling with hs and I know uni won’t be any easier.


----------

